# Equipment, trucks and drivers still available in northern Illinois



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Cat 966 w/pusher, two Bobcats w/pushers and 5 pickups w/blades ready to go with operators. All equipment is current. Operators have years of experience. Licensed and insured contractor. Salting equipment can be discussed. Prefer McHenry or surrounding county. 815-482-2981


----------



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

bump me or hire me!


----------



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

Weather moving in this week, need to put these guys to work! ussmileyflag


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

May be interested depending on what happens with my other job today. If you could send me some details and such that would be great. Ive been plowing snow for 4 years now with a truck and am able to run case or gehl skids pretty decently. I live not far from mchenry, woodstock, crystal lake area... email is [email protected]


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry i mis read your post, thought you were looking for operators,


----------



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

We can mobilize into your site and beat this 1st storm! ussmileyflag


----------



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

someone,anyone? I miss my wallyworld! lol


----------



## airtime (Aug 21, 2009)

Did one of your subs blow it this past storm? I am ready to step in for you! ussmileyflag


----------

